# Together



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Hi, I teach agility, obed. So I thought I would share some of what Master "Kody" & Racerocket "Keli" do, they are so bonded to each other..

This is Master "Kody" he loves to fly--second pic is Racerocket "Keli" flying also!!


















They love to do everything "TOGETHER"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what age did u start them at.... I have thought about doing it with Maggie ...more for fun than anything. How did u post those pictures on ur post?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are great pictures.....looks like they have a lot of fun doing it.

Maggie's mom, looks like the pictures are hosted somewhere else, then inserted instead of attached....

Rick


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those are wonderful pictures. I love the long tongue in the last one! I was watching some agility on the T.V. this past weekend and it looks like it would be fun to be involved with it. Jack is too young now but he loves to run and I think he would do well with it later. Are there some good books on it that you could recommend for beginners?

Maggies mom: I just learned yesterday how to post pictures so you can pick my brain for whatever I just learned if you want to. Just 'private mail' me if you want to.
Cathy


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

I had to do a double take!! My Ollie looks exactly like your Kody..only I dont think I've ever seen Ollie do much more than a standing wave with both front feet.. Maybe an occasional hopping.. But the only time all of his legs have ever been off the ground is when is lunging for the couch or bed !!

You have beautiful babies!!!! And they look so happy doing their jumps together!! I wish you were closer as I'd love to try agility with our other dog..


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are great pictures. My Hunter and KayCee were close like that--they were littermates. Always together. KayCee really went into depression when Hunter was put into hosital and didn't come home. Thanks God for Honey. She just wouldn't leave KayCee alone and got her our of her depression. now they are very close--even share a food dish if i don't make each stay at their own.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome pictures! Brandy loves loves loves to race the agility course. Jenna couldn't care less. She lumbers around at her slow pace. But throw a ball or frisbee, and she's a wonder dog!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Gotta be something about these Kody's, mine a flyer too! GReat pics!!!


----------

